# 2011/2012 Ski Equipment



## skidmarks (Jan 26, 2011)

The New Krypton Pro (comes in ID too) New Shell features CONTOUR FOUR foot mapping.
In a nutshell all the usual fit areas/problems have been relaxed. A much better out of the box fit.


----------

